# Taurus tx22



## Taurustx22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Bought a brand new Taurus tx22 on 8-20, went to range next day and 3rd bullet shot the safety on left side malfunctioned. Had range master shoot and they had same issue. I had the gun expert at range take a look and he said send back to Taurus. I finally got a call On October 12th, almost two months,to pick up from where I had purchased it to pick up.
Said they had to Replace rear mechanism. Dont know what that is but tomorrow when I pick it up I will. Then I will go to range. If any more issues Taurus is going to give me my money back.

so beware of this issue.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. Good luck with your Taurus.
I think, just going by the posts here that you are the first ever to have a problem with a Taurus TX22.
Some have ran countless rounds through them without a single issue.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Taurustx22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Welcome to the forum. Good luck with your Taurus.
> I think, just going by the posts here that you are the first ever to have a problem with a Taurus TX22.
> Some have ran countless rounds through them without a single issue.
> 
> GW





Goldwing said:


> Welcome to the forum. Good luck with your Taurus.
> I think, just going by the posts here that you are the first ever to have a problem with a Taurus TX22.
> Some have ran countless rounds through them without a single issue.
> 
> GW


I know blew


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

At least they responded to you and did something. Good luck with Taurus! Test it as soon as you can and get it resolved while they are stating they will "refund"! If the issue is not fixed get your money back.
*Not sure what rear mechanism they are referring to?


----------



## Taurustx22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> Welcome to the forum. Good luck with your Taurus.
> I think, just going by the posts here that you are the first ever to have a problem with a Taurus TX22.
> Some have ran countless rounds through them without a single issue.
> 
> GW


I couldn't believe it myself. Hopefully, when I take it to the range all will be ok.


----------



## Taurustx22 (Oct 12, 2020)

rickclark28 said:


> At least they responded to you and did something. Good luck with Taurus! Test it as soon as you can and get it resolved while they are stating they will "refund"! If the issue is not fixed get your money back.
> *Not sure what rear mechanism they are referring to?


Yes to the range tomorrow then will see. Its a fun gun to shoot i just don't need issues with a gun. You know what I mean?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

What exactly was the issue? It's an ambidextrous safety so I don't quite see what you mean. I have two of the TX22's and have yet to have a problem of any kind, but you obviously do. Please keep us informed and Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Taurustx22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Tangof said:


> What exactly was the issue? It's an ambidextrous safety so I don't quite see what you mean. I have two of the TX22's and have yet to have a problem of any kind, but you obviously do. Please keep us informed and Welcome to the Forum.
> View attachment 19085


Safety on left side kept locking. Going to pick up today. Said they replaced rear mechanism. Will know more when I get it picked up.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Take your time and get to know it. We have one at the club as a "rental", the thing takes a beating and runs well. It is not on a torture test but it gets used often with little or no PGM. Good luck!


----------



## Taurustx22 (Oct 12, 2020)

rickclark28 said:


> Take your time and get to know it. We have one at the club as a "rental", the thing takes a beating and runs well. It is not on a torture test but it gets used often with little or no PGM. Good luck!


Taurus replaced rear mechanism and I went to range and ran 50 rounds, everything was fine


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Taurustx22 said:


> Taurus replaced rear mechanism and I went to range and ran 50 rounds, everything was fine


The TX22 has been doing pretty good, from all the reviews I have watched and read about. Hope that was just a "glitch", and it runs good from here out.


----------



## turfgun (Dec 30, 2012)

does anyone know where i can buy a taurus tx22? online? cant find one anywhere


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

turfgun said:


> does anyone know where i can buy a taurus tx22? online? cant find one anywhere


Check Gunwatcher.com I saw some there. Some a little under MSRP of $349 & some a little over.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

They have become rare. I saw one for sale for $299.00 yesterday at a Fleet Farm store in Madison, WI., but they don't sell firearms on line. Probably gone by now anyway.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Tangof said:


> I saw one for sale for $299.00 yesterday at a Fleet Farm store in Madison, WI.


That figures.

GW


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> That figures.
> 
> GW


Don't jump to conclusions, they will lead you astray.


----------

